# My haul from the Holt's Fuente event



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Holt's had tons of higher-end Fuente stuff today and nice pricing on Ashton and the lower-end Fuente stuff. I stocked up on Ashton VSG Enchantments at $8.85 each and picked up my first OpusX and Anejo and a couple of other cigars that I haven't yet had the chance to try.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

aroma said:


> Holt's had tons of higher-end Fuente stuff today and nice pricing on Ashton and the lower-end Fuente stuff. I stocked up on Ashton VSG Enchantments at $8.85 each and picked up my first OpusX and Anejo and a couple of other cigars that I haven't yet had the chance to try.


Seriously envious. We dont have cigar events in my state & the VSG's, OpusX & Anejo's are all $30 plus sticks, if you can find them. Nice.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pickup


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice pick up my friend. Enjoy


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

I was at the event yesterday. what time were you there? Nice haul.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

That's a pretty sweet sampler you put together!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Seriously envious. We dont have cigar events in my state & the VSG's, OpusX & Anejo's are all $30 plus sticks, if you can find them. Nice.


What's funny is that if you buy them from 3/4s of the online retailers. The Opuses and Anejos are the same story here. Quit complaining I'll trade you an Opus/Anejo B&M for a ISOM B&M any day of the week. Haha.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice haul! I have to have make the trip down to holts sometime before school starts backup...


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Seriously envious. We dont have cigar events in my state & the VSG's, OpusX & Anejo's are all $30 plus sticks, if you can find them. Nice.


Holt's really is unique, because they created and own the Ashton brand, which is manufactured by Fuente, so they have a special relationship with Fuente. They always have some OpusX's, Hemingway maduros, etc., and I think they're all at list price. Of the cigars I bought yesterday, the OpusX robusto was $12.00 and the Anejo #50 was $9.00. The Ashton VSGs at 25% off (buy 3 get 1) were a nice surprise.



lwleaver said:


> I was at the event yesterday. what time were you there? Nice haul.


I was there mid afternoon, probably between 3 and 4. I think it was a good time to be there. The initial rush was over, but they were still pretty well-stocked.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

I wish i could've been there


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Whoa, way too many suits and collars in that pic for my taste, nice haul though


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Enchantments for under $9!!! Nice score man! Those little Enchantments are still probably my favorite stick to date. 

At those prices I'm tempted to bribe you into letting me know next time you're going to an event so I can PP you some $$$ so that I can get some great sticks on the cheap! lol


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Suits and collars are people too brother. I used to wear a suit every day and now I am mostly in jeans and a golf shirt with a gnarly fu man and chu. I have been to Holts one time and I thought that place was the bomb.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Dread said:


> Whoa, way too many suits and collars in that pic for my taste, nice haul though


There were a lot of execs there for the event; the everyday staff wear shirt sleeves and aren't in any way pretentious.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

aroma said:


> Holt's had tons of higher-end Fuente stuff today and nice pricing on Ashton and the lower-end Fuente stuff. I stocked up on Ashton VSG Enchantments at $8.85 each and picked up my first OpusX and Anejo and a couple of other cigars that I haven't yet had the chance to try.


Sweet Score Bud!:faint:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

That is a very good looking assortment you picked up. 

I sure wish there was a B&M like that around here.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice score bro!



tpharkman said:


> I have been to Holts one time and I thought that place was the bomb.


+1. I visited Holts while on vacation, I would kill for a store of that caliber near me.


----------

